# Alexander Siddig beams into Primeval



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*9th April 2010 03:57 AM*

David Allen







 Last year there was a double shock for fans of ITV’s Primeval: first of all there was the announcement that the series had been cut, then a short while after ITV announced that the series would be back, not for one but for a further two series.

 Now Primeval is joint production between ITV and UKTV, so what will series four have in store for the fans?

 We know that several members of the team are trapped in the past, so we have to assume that the running story line will be getting them back, but that also means new members of the cast and they do not get much bigger than Alexander Siddig from Deep Space Nine, 24 and Spooks.

 We will have to wait until early 2011 for series four, while series five will be aired later on in the year!


----------

